# mutirão



## ClaudiaSol

Hola amigos!
No encuentro una manera ajustada de traducir mutirão (asamblea, mutualidades, alguna otra?). La frase es: "retomam nossa política antibelicista e comunitária dos Mutirões pela Paz".
Gracias!


----------



## Dedu

*mutirão* 
(do tupi)
_s. m._
_Bras. _Iniciativa colectiva para ajudar alguém, para ajuda mútua ou para um serviço comunitário.

...y comunitária de las Comunidades por la Paz.

Podes até alterar a ordem de "antibelicista"  e "comunitária" para não teres "comunitária" e "comunidades" juntas



Tens de jogar com o dicionário: 
Priberam http://www.priberam.pt/DLPO/default.aspx?pal=mutir%C3%A3o
RAE   http://www.rae.es
e claro o tradutor do google... ou outro


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Eu traduziria para _mutuales _ou_ asambleas_

Me refiero a "_asambleas_" teniendo en cuenta el conflicto que tenemos con Uruguay. Al grupo que lucha activamente por la causa, en Gualeguaychú (por la papelera Botnia) se le llama "_asambleístas_".


----------



## anaczz

Ivonne do Tango said:
			
		

> *mutirão*
> (do tupi)


Obrigada, Ivonne, essa eu não sabia!
Vivendo e aprendendo!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

anaczz said:


> Obrigada, Ivonne, essa eu não sabia!
> Vivendo e aprendendo!


 
Eu também não sabia que era do Tupi, era Dedu que sabia.

Beijões,
Ivonne


----------



## Vanda

Também o Aurélio, o Aulete on-line, o Houaiss, etc.


----------



## MOC

Uma e outra? Ou entre duas variantes da mesma?

E as pessoas não acharem piada tem a ver com a mentalidade de cada um. Sou português e não me revejo nisso.


----------



## Mangato

En España y algunos países hispanos, se conocen estos movimientos ciudadanos  como *Colectivos por la Paz*


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Cierto...  Aquí se utiliza más Delegaciones por la Paz.


----------



## Alentugano

Dedu said:


> Entre os diferentes dialectos, peço desculpa.
> Mas acho extremamente pouco profissional que uma empresa portuguesa escreva em português/Brasil... Assim como acho ridículo não fazerem distinção aqui no fórum. Têm diferenças muito grandes e está bem que cada um tem a sua opinião, mesmo entre linguistas mas esta é a minha.


 
Olá. Eu já participo neste forum há alguns anos e, do meu ponto de vista (e penso que não seja só o meu), as duas variantes têm convivido muito bem dentro do mesmo espaço. Não acho que seja necessário criar foruns separados para cada uma das variantes, nem vejo qual seria a grande vantagem. Pelo contrário, através da confrontação/interactividade quotidiana entre as duas variantes, aprende-se muito mais e melhor. A vantagem parace-me clara para qualquer pessoa, nativa ou não. 
Agora, se já pesquisou os posts e tópicos, fazemos quase sempre referência à variante em que damos a resposta e muitas vezes até se apresentam ambas as possibilidades nas nossas respostas e, nesse caso, a pessoa utilizará a que mais convier aos seus propósitos.


----------



## Vanda

Só pra fechar o assunto e voltarmos ao tema. Alentugano está certo, este fórum é para todas as variantes e um dos motivos pelos quais se exige que a pessoa coloque a variante da língua que fala no seu perfil é para, exatamente, que todos saibam de onde a pessoa está falando (ou qual variante). O fórum é uma comunidade linguística onde todas as variantes são bem-vindas e devem ser, se possível, mostradas para benefício de todos.

Obrigada pela compreensão de todos e voltemos ao tema!


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

El tema es, precisamente:

_Mutirões pela Paz_

Colectivos por la Paz
Asambleas por la Paz
Comunidades por la Paz
Delegaciones por la Paz


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Dedu said:


> Isso não quer dizer que não se deva identificar cada variante. Visto que muitas vezes não o fazem, o que cria alguma confusão em vez de beneficiar principalmente para quem não tem o português como língua materna.
> Se vivem/trabalham em Portugal e procuram determinada informação devem obtê-la em pt-pt.
> Se vivem no Brasil e procuram det. informação devem obtê-la em pt-br.


 
Esse tema aqui é para aprender como se diz "Mutirões pela Paz" em uma, todas, ou algumas variantes do espanhol.  Ou seja, para todos.


----------



## Vanda

*Normas do  WR.
*


> *No ataque a los demás.
> *No se tolerarán los comentarios calumniosos, difamatorios, obscenos, indecentes, lascivos, pornográficos, violentos, insultantes, amenazantes ni hostigantes. En caso de que alguien emplee lenguaje inapropiado, comience un ataque personal o entable un discurso de odio, será excluido de toda futura participación en los foros.
> Este foro no ha de utilizarse para venganzas, peleas o disputas personales. Mantenga sus asuntos personales como lo que son, esto es, personales.



http://forum.wordreference.com/faq.php?faq=faq_forum_rules_header&langid=5#faq_rules_faq


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Eu traduziria para _mutuales _ou_ asambleas_
> 
> Me refiero a "_asambleas_" teniendo en cuenta el conflicto que tenemos con Uruguay. Al grupo que lucha activamente por la causa, en Gualeguaychú (por la papelera Botnia) se le llama "_asambleístas_".


No conozco los términos, pero si "mutual" es una traducción posible yo la usaría porque "mutirão" es un trabajo hecho en colaboración, es decir, en común.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

Es cierto, el tema es que por lo menos en Argentina, las mutuales no son de ayuda comunitaria.  Cuando respondí eso me sonó, pero luego me remití a MUPEBNA, por ejemplo, que es la Mutual de Personal del Banco Nación, la AMIA, que es la Mutual Israelita.  Creo, por oído, que "delegaciones por la Paz" es lo más cercano, pero también podría ser cualquier otra palabra dependiendo del lugar donde estemos parados.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Ivonne do Tango said:


> Es cierto, el tema es que por lo menos en Argentina, las mutuales no son de ayuda comunitaria. Cuando respondí eso me sonó, pero luego me remití a MUPEBNA, por ejemplo, que es la Mutual de Personal del Banco Nación, la AMIA, que es la Mutual Israelita. Creo, por oído, que "delegaciones por la Paz" es lo más cercano, pero también podría ser cualquier otra palabra dependiendo del lugar donde estemos parados.


"Mutual" en este caso es un tipo de banco o caja de ahorros, no? De ser así no cabría ese vocablo para la traducción.


----------



## Ivonne do Tango

WhoSoyEu said:


> "Mutual" en este caso es un tipo de banco o caja de ahorros, no? De ser así no cabría ese vocablo para la traducción.


 
La verdad querés? No se.  
Es como un sindicato en el caso de MUPEBNA, para los trabajadores del Banco Nación.  AMIA (creo que significa Asociación Mutual Israelita Argentina) es una mutual más en el sentido de "comunitario" ya que es una asociación a través de la cual se puede buscar trabajo, hacer trámites, prestan asistencia de todo tipo, hay cursos, etc., etc.


----------

